# Renting in Spain



## Shejkyy (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello everyone!
I would like to kindly ask you about the situation with rents in Spain. The question might seem silly but in my country there is a trend of cheating with rents and ripping of tenants (keeping the deposite, lying about wanting long term rent, bullying tenants so they leave volunteraly so they can take the deposite from new tenants or rent it again for more money and again and again). Also the society is downgrading people who rents property - like it is shame you do not have your own house.
So my question is - is it possible to live in rented house in Spain in peace and calm with fair landlord? 

Thank you!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Shejkyy said:


> Hello everyone!
> I would like to kindly ask you about the situation with rents in Spain. The question might seem silly but in my country there is a trend of cheating with rents and ripping of tenants (keeping the deposite, lying about wanting long term rent, bullying tenants so they leave volunteraly so they can take the deposite from new tenants or rent it again for more money and again and again). Also the society is downgrading people who rents property - like it is shame you do not have your own house.
> So my question is - is it possible to live in rented house in Spain in peace and calm with fair landlord?
> 
> Thank you!


Some points to note:

(1) Make sure any deposit or fianza is paid into an 'escrow' type account. By doing this, you will get it back unless there is damage to pay for

(2) Make sure the contract follows the LAU and it must be written in Spanish

(3) Do not pay more than one months rent in advance

(4) do not pay more than 1 months rent for fianza (plus up to 2 months extra for deposit)

(5) make sure all utilities are in your name and that you get to see and pay all bills


----------



## Shejkyy (Aug 8, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> Some points to note:
> 
> (1) Make sure any deposit or fianza is paid into an 'escrow' type account. By doing this, you will get it back unless there is damage to pay for
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot! I will definitely write this down. 
Here in Czech republic we have also good laws for tenants - the problem is the laws are hard to claim cause for everything you need to file law suit - and that requires money and plenty of time (the lawsuit can last for years and tenants are living already somewhere else) and people usualy let it be - and landlords knows that so laws we have are 1 thing, on the other hand the practice is different


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are unethical practices in the Spanish rental market like everywhere else, despite the laws. But a lot depends on the area. If demand is high, landlords know they can get away with asking for three months deposit etc. and they will always find someone ready to pay. On the other hand there are places like the small town where I live, which has been losing population for decades and the supply of empty dwellings far exceeds demand. So you can get a really good deal, and if you are a good tenant the owners will do everything they can to make you stay. The downside is that unless you can work from home, there is no work...


----------



## Shejkyy (Aug 8, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> There are unethical practices in the Spanish rental market like everywhere else, despite the laws. But a lot depends on the area. If demand is high, landlords know they can get away with asking for three months deposit etc. and they will always find someone ready to pay. On the other hand there are places like the small town where I live, which has been losing population for decades and the supply of empty dwellings far exceeds demand. So you can get a really good deal, and if you are a good tenant the owners will do everything they can to make you stay. The downside is that unless you can work from home, there is no work...


Thank you a lot! 
I am thinking about some smaller towns I am not a "big city girl" so your answer sounds positive to me. I am self emploied and my business is online and working from home so that is why I am thinking about moving to Spain - just need a space, internet and postal services


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Shejkyy said:


> Thank you a lot!
> I am thinking about some smaller towns I am not a "big city girl" so your answer sounds positive to me. I am self emploied and my business is online and working from home so that is why I am thinking about moving to Spain - just need a space, internet and postal services


Be very careful as a good internet service can be difficult in smaller towns - there may not be a local supplier of WiMax and there almost certainly won't be fibre optic internet.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Be very careful as a good internet service can be difficult in smaller towns - there may not be a local supplier of WiMax and there almost certainly won't be fibre optic internet.


Actually we have 200mb fibre optic ... as do many of the pueblos round here.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Actually we have 200mb fibre optic ... as do many of the pueblos round here.


It all depends where you live. Around here none of the smaller towns have it (or are likely to get it in the near future). (Province of Valencia)


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

i have fibre optic in an inland village in Andalucia. I have a holiday home and they turn it on and off when I need them to - FibrePlus


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

When Valencia was investing in airports and other prestige projects which nobody uses, Andalucia was investing in connectivity infrastructure in rural areas.





__





Home - Guadalinfo






www.guadalinfo.es


----------



## Mike Zwing (Aug 5, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> On the other hand there are places like the small town where I live, which has been losing population for decades and the supply of empty dwellings far exceeds demand. So you can get a really good deal, and if you are a good tenant the owners will do everything they can to make you stay. The downside is that unless you can work from home, there is no work...


Ah, the universal social condition in an age of urbanization...


----------

